# New work violations



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Just some pics of some things that should not have passed. I'm a bit surprised as I've known the inspector for this area for some time and know he would not have let this stuff go. Buildings only a couple years old and the trap primer is feeding 3 floor drains. Drains are for sinks and urinals.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When those fixtures drain, the waste water is cutting off the vent. They should have installed a sanitary tee on a vertical stack. 

Is it against code to prime more than (1) FD with a single trap primer? I have roughed-in (1) trap primer per FD only because the restroom only had (1) FD. I cannot recall roughing-in a bathroom with multiple FD's. I will check my code now that you have brought it up.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That looks like shiot, the cpvc and spray foam makes it worst.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> When those fixtures drain, the waste water is cutting off the vent. They should have installed a sanitary tee on a vertical stack.
> 
> Is it against code to prime more than (1) FD with a single trap primer? I have roughed-in (1) trap primer per FD only because the restroom only had (1) FD. I cannot recall roughing-in a bathroom with multiple FD's. I will check my code now that you have brought it up.


 
I don't do new commercial construction but I was under the impression that you need to use a distribution manifold at the primer if multiple floor drains are to be fed. This would ensure that each FD get's an equal portion of the water.








Paul


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Are the fittings going to be incased in the concrete floor? They were supposed to be below it, not in it


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

All those chemicals right there by the CPVC, thats not good.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Ya just gotta love S traps.:laughing:


----------

